# er+toe+doen



## Syzygy

Hallo,

Ik vroeg me af of je "er" met "toe" aneen moet schrijven ofwel de "toe" als voorzetsel bij de "doen" hoort:
Is deze zin goed geschreven: "Ik weet niet of dat hiertoe doet."?

Dank je!

edit: Of is het zoals bij "eruitzien"?


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Syzygy,

1)_"Ik weet niet of dat hiertoe doet." _is volgens mij correct. In de praktijk denk ik overigens wel dat _ertoe_ (_"Ik weet niet of dat ertoe doet.")_ meer gebruikelijk is tenzij je de nadruk expliciet op het besproken onderwerp wil leggen. Muggenziften heet dat .

2) De rest van de vraag is voor de specialisten vrees ik. http://onzetaal.nl/taaladvies/advies/ervanuitgaan

Groetjes Herman.


----------



## Syzygy

Bedankt voor je hulp. Ja die link had ik juist gelezen voordat ik de vraag hier stelde  Als ik het goed begrijp, hangt het ervan af of het voorzetsel bij de werkwoord hoort of niet, en omdat ik het woord "toedoen" met die zin alleen maar als naamwoord heb gevonden (als werkwoord alleen in de zin van "sluiten"), denk ik nu dat de "toe" waarschijnlijk bij de "er" komt.


----------



## HKK

Ik denk niet dat _"Ik weet niet of dat hiertoe doet." _klopt. Je kunt de nadruk beter op een andere manier tonen:

_Ik weet niet of dat er [hier/in dit geval/nu/...] toe doet._


----------



## Syzygy

Oh, ik dacht eigenlijk dat voorzetsels steeds of bij de "er" of bij het werkwoord horen. Zijn er nog meer voorbeelden waar je alles los van elkaar moet schrijven?
Dus "de er" vervangt hier niet "zaak" van "ter zake doen"?
Hm ja, "ertoe" is waarschijnlijk fout.
"Dat doet niet ertoe." werkt niet, toch?


----------



## HKK

Ik denk dat we elkaar niet goed begrijpen. "Ertoe" is altijd één woord, maar als je er iets tussen plaatst, wordt alles apart geschreven:

_Ik weet niet of dat ertoe doet._
maar:
_Ik weet niet of dat er hier toe doet. _erhier hiertoe erhiertoe

Wat ik eigenlijk wilde zeggen is dat "ertoe doen" een vast idioom is: je kan niet zomaar de "er" vervangen door "hier-" zoals in jouw voorbeeld.



> Oh, ik dacht eigenlijk dat voorzetsels steeds of bij de "er" of bij het werkwoord horen.


Ik kan niet zeggen dat ik de regel ken, maar dat klinkt wel juist.



> Zijn er nog meer voorbeelden waar je alles los van elkaar moet schrijven?


Alleen als je iets tussen "er-" en het andere woord wil zetten. Maar de link van NewtonCircus legt het beter uit dan ik zou kunnen, dus ik raad je aan daar nog eens naar te kijken.

In ieder geval, als je erin slaagt dat stuk van de spelling te beheersen dan schrijf je volgens mij beter dan 75% van de Nederlandstaligen!


----------



## Syzygy

Dank je, nu heb ik het door, hoop ik. Ik had die vierkante haakjes eerst verkeerd begrepen, sorry.


----------



## Kworb

Ik heb hier zelf ook nog steeds moeite mee terwijl ik de taal al bijna 30 jaar spreek, dus wees niet ontmoedigd. Voor het lezen van deze discussie zou ik denk ik "ik weet niet of dat er toe  doet" geschreven hebben.


----------

